
Spam call filter app. Possibe? - jay_kyburz
In response to this news about AT&amp;T blocking robo calls. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.techspot.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;80874-att-begin-call-authentication-screen-out-fraudulent-callers.html<p>We don&#x27;t really have a problem here in Australia, I get just a few a year, but I understand its a much bigger problem in the US.<p>Is it possible to make an Android and iOS app that will answer an incoming call and play a recoded message to the caller asking some questions, then listen for answers, then if the answers are correct, ring the phone and connect you to the caller?
======
suresh70
Have you had a chance to look at truecaller? It crowdsources data on who is
spamming, advertising and marketing. In India where you get sales pitches even
from a personal number, truecaller is a savior. Instead of having to answer
questions, crowdsourcing would be a viable one

